# Became 5* Elite today....



## jimwu921 (Sep 19, 2022)

Just opened up Vistana app and realized the system recognized me as a 5* elite. I got all my contracts through resale so no way I could be requalified without buying direct. Those must got automatically enrolled along the Abound conversion. Anyone seeing that too?


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 19, 2022)

You are just so special!

No change in mine.


----------



## Erinaadyn (Sep 19, 2022)

I checked my account. I was 4 star. Now it’s listed as 3 star! 
I own Harborside.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 19, 2022)

jimwu921 said:


> Just opened up Vistana app and realized the system recognized me as a 5* elite. I got all my contracts through resale so no way I could be requalified without buying direct. Those must got automatically enrolled along the Abound conversion. Anyone seeing that too?



Holy Frijoles!  I’m 5* elite, too!  Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## jimwu921 (Sep 19, 2022)

Are those mandatory and brought through resale? 



VacationForever said:


> You are just so special!
> 
> No change in mine.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 19, 2022)

Mine are


----------



## jimwu921 (Sep 19, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Holy Frijoles!  I’m 5* elite, too!  Woo Hoo!!!



The life span is probably very short but enjoy while you can


----------



## Eric B (Sep 19, 2022)

jimwu921 said:


> The life span is probably very short but enjoy while you can



I should have enough Abound points to be either presidential or chairman’s club, so I’ll be good.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 19, 2022)

I am listed as 5* as well (was 3*).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erinaadyn (Sep 19, 2022)

Anyone who is listed as 5 star, were you expecting to be chairman in the abound program? And do any of you have Harborside?  I’m still floored I was Dropped to 3 star!!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 19, 2022)

Where on the site do you see your Elite status?


----------



## Denise L (Sep 19, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Where on the site do you see your Elite status?



I also can't figure out where to look for this Elite status on the Vistana website.  Maybe it doesn't list anything because I have no status?


----------



## travelhacker (Sep 19, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Where on the site do you see your Elite status?


I'm not sure, but I tried banking (since 3 star elite gets until October 1st), and it said I needed to bank by July 1st -- so I assume I didn't get upgraded.

Darn! I would have loved to have a way into executive level. I'm just 550 Abound points shy.


----------



## travelhacker (Sep 19, 2022)

Denise L said:


> I also can't figure out where to look for this Elite status on the Vistana website.  Maybe it doesn't list anything because I have no status?


This is my thought as well. I think I confirmed this by virtue of trying to bank and I have the normal VSN member banking. I have 201,300 staroptions which would have qualified me if I bought direct. So it appears there was some logic to how they did the upgrades / downgrades.

Congrats to those that got a lil boost!


----------



## Erinaadyn (Sep 19, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Where on the site do you see your Elite status?


Dashboard


----------



## teddyo333 (Sep 19, 2022)

I also checked via the banking option and confirmed that I have 4-star elite status. All of my units were purchased via resale and were not requalified.  This maps to "Presidential Owner" Level in Abound.


----------



## jimwu921 (Sep 19, 2022)

Denise L said:


> I also can't figure out where to look for this Elite status on the Vistana website. Maybe it doesn't list anything because I have no status?



Either via Vistana app on the phone or website star option banking page. Your banking fee will be waived.


----------



## jimwu921 (Sep 19, 2022)

Erinaadyn said:


> Anyone who is listed as 5 star, were you expecting to be chairman in the abound program? And do any of you have Harborside?  I’m still floored I was Dropped to 3 star!!



No Harborside here. That might have to do with Harborside not with Abound at initial launch. 5* should be converted to chairman in the new system.


----------



## Erinaadyn (Sep 19, 2022)

How many star options have you 4 star in Vistana?


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 19, 2022)

No change for me. We were 3 star and are still 3 star.  Only place I could find this is in the Banking page.
All my (2) units are either direct buy or retro;  I don't have any mandatory resales.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 19, 2022)

jimwu921 said:


> Either via Vistana app on the phone or website star option banking page. Your banking fee will be waived.



Thank you!  I could see it when I went to the banking page.  I haven't tried the app yet.


----------



## teddyo333 (Sep 19, 2022)

Erinaadyn said:


> How many star options have you 4 star in Vistana?



391,100 Star Options (310,100 in Abound). I think 81K may have been excluded because it was added to VSN after 8/9.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 19, 2022)

Erinaadyn said:


> Anyone who is listed as 5 star, were you expecting to be chairman in the abound program? And do any of you have Harborside?  I’m still floored I was Dropped to 3 star!!


Harborside doesn't currently qualify for Abound so it wouldn't raise anyone up.  Within Abound currently you would be whatever they are converting 3 star into.  Within Vistana through you should still get all the benefits associated with 4 star.  It's a mess isn't it.


----------



## chemteach (Sep 20, 2022)

Deleting post because I posted a similar question on the Marriott forum, so avoiding double posting....


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 20, 2022)

My resale non requalified mandatory ownership has me at 3*elite today.


----------



## travelhacker (Sep 20, 2022)

GrayFal said:


> My resale non requalified mandatory ownership has me at 3*elite today.


Can I ask you how many abound points you will have?


----------



## remowidget (Sep 20, 2022)

...


----------



## alexadeparis (Sep 20, 2022)

was 4 star = still 4 star (with retro Harborside in there)


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 20, 2022)

Nope still pond scum elite. We are EOY WKORVN mandatory resale so only about 4100 Abound a year which would be Select.


----------



## KACTravels (Sep 20, 2022)

I thought I knew the Vistana website pretty well, but for the life of me I can't see where you are seeing Elite Status except for clicking on Banking and it is in perenthesis. Is that where you all are seeing it?  Sorry to ask, but is there an easier way to see it?


----------



## jimwu921 (Sep 20, 2022)

KACTravels said:


> I thought I knew the Vistana website pretty well, but for the life of me I can't see where you are seeing Elite Status except for clicking on Banking and it is in perenthesis. Is that where you all are seeing it?  Sorry to ask, but is there an easier way to see it?



There is a Vistana app that can be downloaded for either iPhone or Google phone. Once installed and logged into, you can see it at dashboard.


----------



## KACTravels (Sep 20, 2022)

jimwu921 said:


> There is a Vistana app that can be downloaded for either iPhone or Google phone. Once installed and logged into, you can see it at dashboard.


HAHA!  Thanks!  I hardly ever use the app because it seems to always send me to the Website.  I appreciate your quick reply


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 20, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Nope still pond scum elite.



Pond scum unite! 
*where all stars are equal


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 20, 2022)

Ha! Ha! Instead of "All Stars" we are "No Stars!" (FWIW...I am still laughing all the way to the bank on my discounted resale!)


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 20, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Nope still pond scum elite. We are EOY WKORVN mandatory resale so only about 4100 Abound a year which would be Select.



Same here. I never even got the email announcement.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 20, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> Same here. I never even got the email announcement.



I  received the email...we should know in a few weeks what this means.


----------



## teddyo333 (Sep 20, 2022)

I don't know if this was taken into consideration when assigning the recent Elite levels in Vistana but I found the following (old information that pertains to SPG but may still have some merit):

*Three Star Elite Member *** must own two or more weeks, worth at least 159,000 StarOptions

Four Star Member **** must own weeks’ worth at least 359,000 StarOptions

Five Star Member ***** must own weeks’ worth at least 649,000 StarOptions*

Can someone confirm if their newly assigned elite status falls within the range above? I think this would at least help those that are trying to figure out if the elite status is mapped to the value of their units if converted in the new Abound program or if Marriott is using the old method to determine elite status and just including resale Mandatory units in the calculation


----------



## jimwu921 (Sep 20, 2022)

teddyo333 said:


> I don't know if this was taken into consideration when assigning the recent Elite levels in Vistana but I found the following (old information that pertains to SPG but may still have some merit):
> 
> *Three Star Elite Member *** must own two or more weeks, worth at least 159,000 StarOptions
> 
> ...



Hmmm.....I have about 470k SOs (mandatory resale) and should be not be listed as 5 star.  Unless they also consider my voluntary WLR weeks. With all of that my SOs exceed 649k


----------



## grrrah (Sep 20, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Nope still pond scum elite. We are EOY WKORVN mandatory resale so only about 4100 Abound a year which would be Select.


Did I miss confirmation somewhere that mandatory resales count toward OBLs?


----------



## teddyo333 (Sep 20, 2022)

jimwu921 said:


> Hmmm.....I have about 470k SOs (mandatory resale) and should be not be listed as 5 star.  Unless they also consider my voluntary WLR weeks. With all of that my SOs exceed 649k




So I took another look of the FAQ for Owner Benefits and based off of the chart below the final determination of Marriott Elite status may still be pending. The newly assigned VSN Elite status may be just a starting point/Minimum Elite Status. That is the reason why for example the "4-Star Elite" VSN status maps to "Presidential or Higher". The final elite level may be determined by the "election values" of the units


----------



## HankW (Sep 20, 2022)

teddyo333 said:


> So I took another look of the FAQ for Owner Benefits and based off of the chart below the final determination of Marriott Elite status may still be pending. The newly assigned VSN Elite status may be just a starting point/Minimum Elite Status. That is the reason why for example the "4-Star Elite" VSN status maps to "Presidential or Higher". The final elite level may be determined by the "election values" of the units
> 
> View attachment 65213



I believe this is tracking correctly. Just using VSN elite determination, I am 3* and have been for a long time.  Now, on VSN it shows as 4*  I made the addition using the excel spreadsheet we have here and I am at just barely above 10,000 points by a few points, narrowly getting into the presidential level by just a few points.  So this is tracking with what I was expecting - barely a bump up but was not sure if my calculation was correct. Now, I have not received anything official information from SVN or MVC, so this can change.


----------



## 5finny (Sep 20, 2022)

So my Vistana account shows I am 3-star elite
I have 2 half ownerships and 1 full ownership all mandatory and all bought resale
Based upon election values I have seen I should be Executive in Marriott
Does that mean I may be grandfathered into the Presidential level ?
Seems too good so I am guessing not


----------



## HankW (Sep 20, 2022)

5finny said:


> So my Vistana account shows I am 3-star elite
> I have 2 half ownerships and 1 full ownership all mandatory and all bought resale
> Based upon election values I have seen I should be Executive in Marriott
> Does that mean I may be grandfathered into the Presidential level ?
> Seems too good so I am guessing not



No expert here, but I believe it is based on your total annual points.  I used the excel spreadsheet to guestimate how many points I am going to have available every year and it came out at just above 10K by a few points.  This may explain why I am showing as 4* for now, like they are getting ready for the switch. It also sounds that all mandatory prior to 8/9 are counted in.  I sure hope that the excel spreadsheet is very close to reality.  Well, TBD....


----------



## teddyo333 (Sep 20, 2022)

HankW said:


> No expert here, but I believe it is based on your total annual points.  I used the excel spreadsheet to guestimate how many points I am going to have available every year and it came out at just above 10K by a few points.  This may explain why I am showing as 4* for now, like they are getting ready for the switch. It also sounds that all mandatory prior to 8/9 are counted in.  I sure hope that the excel spreadsheet is very close to reality.  Well, TBD....



Same here my calculations, using the points associated with the mandatory units we own, placed us just under 12K points (4*/Presidential). I have one unit that didn't make the 8/9 cut-off but it doesn't matter since the additional 2600 points would not have changed our status and the benefits between Presidential and Chairman is very small IMHO.


----------



## Alwaystravelling (Sep 21, 2022)

Hilarious.  I'm at 677,400 units between owing a 1BR at WKORV and seven 2BR platinum at Vistana Bella and Key West.   I got 5-star.   I've been to so many presentations and listened to their bull$hit about how I wasn't getting my benefits, etc because they were resale.  I think it's just the most hilarious thing in the world.


----------



## KS2beach (Sep 21, 2022)

Erinaadyn said:


> Anyone who is listed as 5 star, were you expecting to be chairman in the abound program? And do any of you have Harborside?  I’m still floored I was Dropped to 3 star!
> 
> i had heard something about Harborside and Westin Riverfront not participating maybe has something to do with it? but i just looked on the new abound sight and both those properties are listed. (I own at Westin Riverfront, West Kierland, and in Marriott and I'm still just an "owner"


----------



## jimwu921 (Sep 23, 2022)

I was just member but MVC updated me as chairman's club today!!

Even though all of the Vistana weeks are yet to linked.


----------



## teddyo333 (Sep 23, 2022)

jimwu921 said:


> I was just member but MVC updated me as chairman's club today!!
> 
> Even though all of the Vistana weeks are yet to linked.
> 
> View attachment 65413


Thanks for the update. I just checked as well and my benefit level has also changed from "Owner" to "Presidential"


----------



## divenski (Sep 23, 2022)

A WKORV resale week has pushed me from Presidential with MVC weeks to Chairman's Club. It's not a huge change in benefits, but I'll take it.

Also, there was a sign-in message about how the website will be down this Sunday for 15 hours.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 23, 2022)

Was finally able to check today through the App, it is showing 3 Star Elite there for us and we own two mandatory resale. Though not enough StarOptions (if they were direct) for any level and the number of Abound Club Points just from our Vistana ownership wouldn't get us to Executive, but if adding in the Club Points on the Marriott side it would.


----------



## jimwu921 (Sep 23, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Was finally able to check today through the App, it is showing 3 Star Elite there for us and we own two mandatory resale. Though not enough StarOptions (if they were direct) for any level and the number of Abound Club Points just from our Vistana ownership wouldn't get us to Executive, but if adding in the Club Points on the Marriott side it would.



I expect the ownership merge between Vistana and MVC will happen automatically because the status from my MVC side is already updated. Will have to wait after this weekend and see.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 23, 2022)

travelhacker said:


> Can I ask you how many abound points you will have?


With Marriott Club Points 4,625, don’t know yet with Vistana but three out of four ownerships seem to be 4,012ish so 8,600.
Wild card is WSJ fixed week 7 1BR - would take 4200+ to reserve thru Abound.

With Vistana have 213,750 SO

With Marriott was Select, now Presidential (10,000-14,999)
With Vistana was nothing, then 3*, now 4* - I don’t know anyth7ng about these elite levels and what it might get me!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Was finally able to check today through the App, it is showing 3 Star Elite there for us and we own two mandatory resale. Though not enough StarOptions (if they were direct) for any level and the number of Abound Club Points just from our Vistana ownership wouldn't get us to Executive, but if adding in the Club Points on the Marriott side it would.


There is an app?  What is it called?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 23, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> There is an app?  What is it called?


The Vistana app.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 23, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> There is an app? What is it called?



There are 2.
Vistana Signature Experience
Marriott (BonVoy)

My reservations show in both, except the Special Marketing one at WKORV. This only shows on Marriott 

The Vistana is weak functionality, but… works.
If you do a name change in Vistana, you will need to update name in Marriott system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimwu921 (Sep 23, 2022)

There is a MVC app as well.



DavidnRobin said:


> There are 2.
> Vistana Signature Experience
> Marriott (BonVoy)
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric B (Sep 23, 2022)

Vistana app is linked here:









						Mobile App | Vistana Signature Experiences
					

Download the new Vistana Signature Experiences mobile app to plan vacations at Sheraton Vacation Club and Westin Vacation Club villa resorts, get upcoming reservation information and resort offers, manage your ownership and more. Make the most out of your next vacation and download on the Apple...




					www.vistana.com


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 23, 2022)

I will be checking into WKORV tomorrow (HomeResort made exactly 12 months) followed by a SO reservation at exactly 8 months.

I wonder if they will recognize me as a new 5* or not. They usually mention Elite level at Front Desk during checkin.

Also, location-wise as these reservations are both listed as Migration weeks as they were made prior to the reservation takeover by MVC.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 23, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> I will be checking into WKORV tomorrow (HomeResort made exactly 12 months) followed by a SO reservation at exactly 8 months.
> 
> I wonder if they will recognize me as a new 5* or not. They usually mention Elite level at Front Desk during checkin.
> 
> Also, location-wise as these reservations are both listed as Migration weeks as they were made prior to the reservation takeover by MVC.


They should as that is what will show on your account when they pull it up.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> I will be checking into WKORV tomorrow (HomeResort made exactly 12 months) followed by a SO reservation at exactly 8 months.
> 
> I wonder if they will recognize me as a new 5* or not. They usually mention Elite level at Front Desk during checkin.
> 
> Also, location-wise as these reservations are both listed as Migration weeks as they were made prior to the reservation takeover by MVC.


I hope you get a great unit assignment.  I am wary of mine, since I just bought this year and had the previous owner's reservation put into our names.  I am assuming we will be bottom floor, oceanfront center.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> The Vistana app.


I rarely do anything on my cell phone.  I am kind of just learning how to use that thing. I recently added Candy Crush and always played on my computer and my tablet.  

I didn't get an iphone this last time, I got a Samsung. My kids are all giving me a hard time for choosing a "bad" phone, but it was the best one, so I don't get what they are talking about.  Takes great pictures, and it's only a year old.


----------



## jimwu921 (Sep 23, 2022)

Definitely try since this could be your last chance to exercise the rights as a 5* elite     



DavidnRobin said:


> I will be checking into WKORV tomorrow (HomeResort made exactly 12 months) followed by a SO reservation at exactly 8 months.
> 
> I wonder if they will recognize me as a new 5* or not. They usually mention Elite level at Front Desk during checkin.
> 
> Also, location-wise as these reservations are both listed as Migration weeks as they were made prior to the reservation takeover by MVC.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 23, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I hope you get a great unit assignment. I am wary of mine, since I just bought this year and had the previous owner's reservation put into our names. I am assuming we will be bottom floor, oceanfront center.



Thanks. We have gotten the best OFD villa multiple times (B2, south-view) - and have always been on at least 5th floor every year since our 2nd stay (2007).
But, I am on it exactly at 12 months (and we travel on shoulder seasons).

IME - Timestamp is King and not status - at least for OF.

Hopefully that has not changed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 23, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I hope you get a great unit assignment. I am wary of mine, since I just bought this year and had the previous owner's reservation put into our names. I am assuming we will be bottom floor, oceanfront center.



Also - now with the foliage trimmed back, and hedges/height, the 1st floor is not bad at all. We have stayed in the 1Bd OFD on 1st floor twice (StarOptions, Surprise and Delight Days) and it was just fine.
I posted a photo in the balcony view thread.

Funny - the photo on Marriott site for the OF corner is a photo of the OF center.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 25, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks. We have gotten the best OFD villa multiple times (B2, south-view) - and have always been on at least 5th floor every year since our 2nd stay (2007).
> But, I am on it exactly at 12 months (and we travel on shoulder seasons).
> 
> IME - Timestamp is King and not status - at least for OF.
> ...



No worries - Timestamp is still King - ended up on 6th floor pool-side (though no pool).
Beautiful weather here.
Villa has been refurbished - some good, some bad). But refreshed at least.

No mention of 5* or any mention of Elite Status at either Front Desk or Concierge. That’s a first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Sep 25, 2022)

No elite status for me still but I should end up at executive level via abound if all goes the way they said it will. Not like it matters. I just booked 8 nights in a pool villa in WSJ last night which ate up most of my remaining SO. Along with the two interval exchanges for WNA and HRA, I won’t have much left to use


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 25, 2022)

I finally saw this thread.  I just logged into MVC and it shows that I am now at Chairman's Club.  I went to Vistana site and status was not obvious, but when I went to Star Option banking, it showed $0 for 5 Star Elite.  I guess status is reciprocal both ways.

Update: I installed the VSN app on my mobile phone and it showed up as 5 Star Elite when I logged in.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 25, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> I finally saw this thread.  I just logged into MVC and it shows that I am now at Chairman's Club.  I went to Vistana site and status was not obvious, but when I went to Star Option banking, it showed $0 for 5 Star Elite.  I guess status is reciprocal both ways.


Did you log in on the MVC app, or website? I tried to login to the website and it diverts me to connect my ownership when logging in when using my existing login that was previously connected.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 25, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> I finally saw this thread.  I just logged into MVC and it shows that I am now at Chairman's Club.  I went to Vistana site and status was not obvious, but when I went to Star Option banking, it showed $0 for 5 Star Elite.  I guess status is reciprocal both ways.


Okay. I ended up connecting my account again, though not sure that was necessary and hopefully I used the right owner number (mine and not my wife's). The MVC website now shows Executive for me. That would be correct based on our Marriott and Vistana ownership.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 25, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Okay. I ended up connecting my account again, though not sure that was necessary and hopefully I used the right owner number (mine and not my wife's). The MVC website now shows Executive for me. That would be correct based on our Marriott and Vistana ownership.


I had to do the same  - re-enter the owner number.
luckily I had take a screen shot of my owner number earlier this week.
i don’t know my husbands numbers at all!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 25, 2022)

GrayFal said:


> I had to do the same  - renter the owner number.
> luckily I had take a screen shot of my owner number earlier this week


Yeah, I had mine from a past maintenance fee bill. However, I don't know my wife's owner number to reconnect her web profile.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 25, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Did you log in on the MVC app, or website? I tried to login to the website and it diverts me to connect my ownership when logging in when using my existing login that was previously connected.


Initially I went to both websites.  In the end I downloaded the VSN app and 5 star elite showed up at the top of the home page.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 25, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> No worries - Timestamp is still King - ended up on 6th floor pool-side (though no pool).
> Beautiful weather here.
> Villa has been refurbished - some good, some bad). But refreshed at least.
> 
> ...



Nice villa assignment!  Love that location.

It used to be that Elites received early checkins, late checkouts, and a special welcome gift.  I wonder if Elites will still receive these perks.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 25, 2022)

Denise L said:


> Nice villa assignment!  Love that location.
> 
> It used to be that Elites received early checkins, late checkouts, and a special welcome gift.  I wonder if Elites will still receive these perks.


It has already been announced that early and late are going away


----------



## Denise L (Sep 26, 2022)

GrayFal said:


> It has already been announced that early and late are going away



Okay, I remember that it seemed most perks were going away!  Not sure what we would get with the suddenly new status at this point!


----------



## blondietink (Sep 26, 2022)

We are still listed as 3* Elite even though we bought direct and have 162,000 options.  :-(


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2022)

blondietink said:


> We are still listed as 3* Elite even though we bought direct and have 162,000 options.  :-(


What should it be?


----------



## blondietink (Sep 26, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> What should it be?



Well people are reporting that they have been upgraded even if they have resale contracts.  Just thought maybe we got upgraded status, too.  Apparently not.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2022)

blondietink said:


> Well people are reporting that they have been upgraded even if they have resale contracts.  Just thought maybe we got upgraded status, too.  Apparently not.


I am not sure anyone is getting upgraded to more than they should be. Their status seems to be getting set based on the number of Abound points they qualify for.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 26, 2022)

Vistana ownership is only in my name while MVC is in both our names.  Out of curiosity, I logged into my husband's MVC account and he is still Presidential "only".


----------



## blondietink (Sep 26, 2022)

I haven't yet been able to figure out what our status will be with Abound, so guess I will have to wait until the end of October when they officially let us know.


----------



## WI GAL (Sep 26, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Okay. I ended up connecting my account again, though not sure that was necessary and hopefully I used the right owner number (mine and not my wife's). The MVC website now shows Executive for me. That would be correct based on our Marriott and Vistana ownership.


When I called MVC they said we show in system on their end as presidential but when I log into MVC it is blank under owner benefit level.  Only answer they could give me is it just may take time. So under my ownerships should it also now show our 2 Westin ownerships?  How do I connect our account again to get it to show up and the benefit level to be reflected?? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 26, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Also - now with the foliage trimmed back, and hedges/height, the 1st floor is not bad at all. We have stayed in the 1Bd OFD on 1st floor twice (StarOptions, Surprise and Delight Days) and it was just fine.
> I posted a photo in the balcony view thread.
> 
> Funny - the photo on Marriott site for the OF corner is a photo of the OF center.
> ...


Thank you for that pic.  I feel so much better about our first stay.  You know I will be on top of the reservation for 2024, right at midnight and one second.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 26, 2022)

WI GAL said:


> When I called MVC they said we show in system on their end as presidential but when I log into MVC it is blank under owner benefit level.  Only answer they could give me is it just may take time. So under my ownerships should it also now show our 2 Westin ownerships?  How do I connect our account again to get it to show up and the benefit level to be reflected?? Thanks in advance for any help!


The ownership (weeks/points) from Vistana side don't show up in the MVC system as yet. My status is updated in both systems but the ownership info remains within each system only.


----------



## WI GAL (Sep 26, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> The ownership (weeks/points) from Vistana side don't show up in the MVC system as yet. My status is updated in both systems but the ownership info remains within each system only.





VacationForever said:


> The ownership (weeks/points) from Vistana side don't show up in the MVC system as yet. My status is updated in both systems but the ownership info remains within each system only.


The thing that's strange is my status, benefit level doesn't show in MVC, yet when I call they see it pop up on their end.  Trying to figure out how to get it to show the level they say we are in our MVC profile


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 26, 2022)

WI GAL said:


> The thing that's strange is my status, benefit level doesn't show in MVC, yet when I call they see it pop up on their end.  Trying to figure out how to get it to show the level they say we are in our MVC profile


Are you using the app or the website?  It shows up on the MVC website but not the MVC app for me.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 26, 2022)

I never cared about elite status since we always used our weeks and booked at 12 months, but it's funny now that we're selling our Vistana timeshares, I see we're 5* (for a few weeks)!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 26, 2022)

I think the status update is not active and preparing for the upcoming merger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WI GAL (Sep 26, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Are you using the app or the website?  It shows up on the MVC website but not the MVC app for me.


I'm using the website and the MVC representative can see it on her end but its not reflected in our online account.


----------



## WI GAL (Sep 26, 2022)

PamMo said:


> I never cared about elite status since we always used our weeks and booked at 12 months, but it's funny now that we're selling our Vistana timeshares, I see we're 5* (for a few weeks)!


We mainly care because presidential gives us titanium in bonvoy which gives us nicer benefits when we stay at hotels, earn more points on charges to room, and also it gives silver status on united.  I don't honestly think we will ever put our WKOR into abound points because we love our home resort and thats why we bought there.  We care about titanium, not really presidential lol.


----------



## WI GAL (Sep 26, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> I think the status update is not active and preparing for the upcoming merger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll keep watching.  It just seemed strange that the rep said it shows on her end presidential, which we really only want for the titanium in bonvoy, but yet it doesn't show when we log in.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 26, 2022)

WI GAL said:


> Thanks, I'll keep watching. It just seemed strange that the rep said it shows on her end presidential, which we really only want for the titanium in bonvoy, but yet it doesn't show when we log in.



I meant VSN Elite changes - don’t know about the MVC or BonVoy statuses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daviator (Sep 26, 2022)

I hope the elite status updates are not some kind of aberration, because some folks will probably get upset if their newly-ordained status is yanked away as quickly as it was granted.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 26, 2022)

> We mainly care because presidential gives us titanium in bonvoy which gives us nicer benefits when we stay at hotels, earn more points on charges to room, and also it gives silver status on united…



Ahhh, I understand that. I’ve been Titanium for awhile and definitely appreciate the benefits because I’m in Bonvoy hotels every month.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 27, 2022)

PamMo said:


> Ahhh, I understand that. I’ve been Titanium for awhile and definitely appreciate the benefits because I’m in Bonvoy hotels every month.


I’m titanium and I rarely get any benefits


----------



## CPNY (Sep 27, 2022)

I have not seen elite status added to my account and I suspect it’s because Marriott ignored the transfer form which specified to have the new ownership added to my existing member number this past summer. As of now, I have 4 ownerships under one member number and another ownership under a separate member number. Even though they combined the star options under one dashboard, they are not under the same account. For that reason the system is not recognizing that I indeed own enough options to qualify for the existing elite status levels.

I was told that some people have elite status added in anticipation of the new levels in Abound. I was also told that they are working on fixing the multiple accounts issue for all owners who have more than one account before they roll out abound. If it’s not fixed, We will be paying multiple club dues, so they are trying to get it right before the systems are functional and we wont be charged more than one fee.

I have zero faith this will be corrected before Abound is rolled out but I will be pleasantly surprised if it is.


----------



## teddyo333 (Sep 27, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I have not seen elite status added to my account and I suspect it’s because Marriott ignored the transfer form which specified to have the new ownership added to my existing member number this past summer. As of now, I have 4 ownerships under one member number and another ownership under a separate member number. Even though they combined the star options under one dashboard, they are not under the same account. For that reason the system is not recognizing that I indeed own enough options to qualify for the existing elite status levels.
> 
> I was told that some people have elite status added in anticipation of the new levels in Abound. I was also told that they are working on fixing the multiple accounts issue for all owners who have more than one account before they roll out abound. If it’s not fixed, We will be paying multiple club dues, so they are trying to get it right before the systems are functional and we wont be charged more than one fee.
> 
> I have zero faith this will be corrected before Abound is rolled out but I will be pleasantly surprised if it is.




I had the same issue this summer and I I made certain to stay in constant communication with the title department. The timeline is as follows:

7/14 - Submitted Request to add new property to account (Deed Recorded on 7/13)
9/2 - Received confirmation from title department that the property had been placed in my name.
9/6 -  I noticed that I could not see the property under my account and notified the title department. I also informed them of my concern that the property would not be included in the Abound Program when it launches since was added to VSN on 9/2 (cutoff for Abound inclusion is 8/9). I made certain to refer to the original request that was sent on 7/14.
9/7 - The new property was viewable under my account but still could not be managed. This meant that that it was linked but still in a separate account.
9/12 - The title department requested the contract numbers for all of my accounts (including the new property) so that they can be merged into one account
9/23 - The properties were merged into one account by the title department


Just keep contacting the title department and I'm certain your issue will be resolved


----------



## Erinaadyn (Sep 27, 2022)

H


teddyo333 said:


> I had the same issue this summer and I I made certain to stay in constant communication with the title department. The timeline is as follows:
> 
> 7/14 - Submitted Request to add new property to account (Deed Recorded on 7/13)
> 9/2 - Received confirmation from title department that the property had been placed in my name.
> ...


How did you communicate with title company?


----------



## CPNY (Sep 27, 2022)

teddyo333 said:


> I had the same issue this summer and I I made certain to stay in constant communication with the title department. The timeline is as follows:
> 
> 7/14 - Submitted Request to add new property to account (Deed Recorded on 7/13)
> 9/2 - Received confirmation from title department that the property had been placed in my name.
> ...


How did you contact the title department? I’m always on the phone with owner services and the rep usually starts calling around telling me a bunch of nonsense that it will be done in 48 hours.


----------



## teddyo333 (Sep 27, 2022)

Erinaadyn said:


> H
> 
> How did you communicate with title company?



I use the email address "titlechanges@mvwc.com" or "titlechanges@mvwc.com". Please note that it typically takes 10 business days for them to respond.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 27, 2022)

teddyo333 said:


> I use the email address "titlechanges@mvwc.com" or "titlechanges@mvwc.com". Please note that it typically takes 10 business days for them to respond.


Thanks, I just emailed them.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 27, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Vistana ownership is only in my name while MVC is in both our names.  Out of curiosity, I logged into my husband's MVC account and he is still Presidential "only".



Same with my husband’s account. The rep said once the launch happens, accounts should be updated.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 27, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Vistana ownership is only in my name while MVC is in both our names.  Out of curiosity, I logged into my husband's MVC account and he is still Presidential "only".


Your husband may not qualify for the higher status since it is based on what you actually own and he doesn't actually own the Vistana VOIs.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 27, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Your husband may not qualify for the higher status since it is based on what you actually own and he doesn't actually own the Vistana VOIs.



Not sure of that but we shall see. The rep said our accounts should mirror each other since we are joint on both. He owns Vistana VOIs equally with me. I do not understand why you say he does not. When I got upgraded from Executive to Presidential, he got upgraded too. Up until now, I have only used his account and made all reservations through his account. Our accounts show the same data on both except my status says Chairman and his still says Presidential.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 27, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> I do not understand why you say he does not


I was replying to @VacationForever


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 27, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> Not sure of that but we shall see. The rep said our accounts should mirror each other since we are joint on both. He owns Vistana VOIs equally with me. I do not understand why you say he does not. When I got upgraded from Executive to Presidential, he got upgraded too. Up until now, I have only used his account and made all reservations through his account. Our accounts show the same data on both except my status says Chairman and his still says Presidential.


Jeremy was replying to my post.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 27, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Jeremy was replying to my post.



Ha ha LOL. My low BP gives me brain fog!

It sounds like our situations might be similar. Is your husband a joint owner with you or are you the only one who owns the Vistana VOIs.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 27, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> Ha ha LOL. My low BP gives me brain fog!
> 
> It sounds like our situations might be similar. Is your husband a joint owner with you or are you the only one who owns the Vistana VOIs.


I am the only one who owns Vistana VOIs.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 27, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> I am the only one who owns Vistana VOIs.



Oh okay, now it makes sense.


----------



## Erinaadyn (Sep 27, 2022)

If we only own Vistana, do I have a MVC account that was created?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 27, 2022)

Erinaadyn said:


> If we only own Vistana, do I have a MVC account that was created?


I don't think so. At least not yet.


----------



## daviator (Sep 27, 2022)

Erinaadyn said:


> If we only own Vistana, do I have a MVC account that was created?


Someone posted a while back claiming that all Vistana owners had a MVC account number which sales folks could see.  I have no idea if that’s true or not, but if it is, MVC has not communicated those numbers to owners (yet.)

it isn’t yet clear how Vistana owners will elect Abound points… will it be from the Vistana web site, or will we get MVC accounts and do it from the MVC website?  Stay tuned, I imagine we will know more in a month.


----------



## jimwu921 (Sep 30, 2022)

Just found out today that if you click the “i” next to your status (for me it’s chairman’s club), there will be a pop up from the bottom and show the total points you owned. I am not sure if this includes the MVC ones because it’s a bit low compared to my estimation. Can any of you own both systems that can confirm?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 30, 2022)

daviator said:


> Someone posted a while back claiming that all Vistana owners had a MVC account number which sales folks could see.  I have no idea if that’s true or not, but if it is, MVC has not communicated those numbers to owners (yet.)
> 
> it isn’t yet clear how Vistana owners will elect Abound points… will it be from the Vistana web site, or will we get MVC accounts and do it from the MVC website?  Stay tuned, I imagine we will know more in a month.



Currently, on the MVC website, it lists my trust points and the weeks I own that I can elect points for. I am guessing they will add my Vistana week to this list so it will be easy to elect points. I could be wrong but that seems like the most logical and easiest way to do it. If they do it this way, it will encourage people to elect points. 

If I have to go into my Vistana account to elect points, that would get messy. I only want to use Vistana when I am booking at my home resort or for using SOs.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 30, 2022)

jimwu921 said:


> Just found out today that if you click the “i” next to your status (for me it’s chairman’s club), there will be a pop up from the bottom and show the total points you owned. I am not sure if this includes the MVC ones because it’s a bit low compared to my estimation. Can any of you own both systems that can confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like on ours it includes our MVC and Vistana Abound Club Points. Total points showing is 7,650 which seems to match up with the points we get from our MVC ownership and what we have been told our Vistana ownerships will be worth.

Since it is the MVC app, I would fully expect it to include MVC ownerships.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 30, 2022)

jimwu921 said:


> Just found out today that if you click the “i” next to your status (for me it’s chairman’s club), there will be a pop up from the bottom and show the total points you owned. I am not sure if this includes the MVC ones because it’s a bit low compared to my estimation. Can any of you own both systems that can confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this on the MVC app?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 30, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> Is this on the MVC app?


Yes


----------



## daviator (Sep 30, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> It looks like on ours it includes our MVC and Vistana Abound Club Points. Total points showing is 7,650 which seems to match up with the points we get from our MVC ownership and what we have been told our Vistana ownerships will be worth.
> 
> Since it is the MVC app, I would fully expect it to include MVC ownerships.


Presumably this information is not available to those of us who only own Vistana.

I was a little surprised to see my OBL go to 5 star elite (from 4 star elite) since I thought the Vistana elite program was going away.  Presumably at some point, maybe either October 1 or January 1, the new MVC OBLs will supersede the old Vistana program.


----------



## vacation dreaming (Sep 30, 2022)

jimwu921 said:


> Just found out today that if you click the “i” next to your status (for me it’s chairman’s club), there will be a pop up from the bottom and show the total points you owned. I am not sure if this includes the MVC ones because it’s a bit low compared to my estimation. Can any of you own both systems that can confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own in both systems, clicked on the “i” and see points which total my Vistana and Marriott points.  Seems the “i” total is correct for me, although I don’t see the breakdown for Vistana anywhere in the MVC app.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 30, 2022)

daviator said:


> Presumably this information is not available to those of us who only own Vistana.
> 
> I was a little surprised to see my OBL go to 5 star elite (from 4 star elite) since I thought the Vistana elite program was going away.  Presumably at some point, maybe either October 1 or January 1, the new MVC OBLs will supersede the old Vistana program.


I beleive it is only available in the MVC app, so if you don't have Marriott ownership, you won't be able to see it. 

As for the 5*, I think they are just updating data behind the scenes and haven't changed any programming in the apps. So the Visana app is just displaying your status based on the data that Marriott/Vistana are updating behind the scenes. The Vistana Elite levels will be changing/going away, but because they haven't reprogrammed the apps yet, this is why you still see the 4*, 5* statuses in the app.


----------



## r1lee (Sep 30, 2022)

I've got no star  both my units are resale.

But my bonvoy app shows me as Gold Elite


----------



## teddyo333 (Sep 30, 2022)

jimwu921 said:


> Just found out today that if you click the “i” next to your status (for me it’s chairman’s club), there will be a pop up from the bottom and show the total points you owned. I am not sure if this includes the MVC ones because it’s a bit low compared to my estimation. Can any of you own both systems that can confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just check as well from my iPad. The amount of points associated with my existing MVC account went from 0 to 14250. I do own a unit in MVC but it is not enrolled.


----------



## winger (Sep 30, 2022)

jimwu921 said:


> Are those mandatory and brought through resale?


What does 'mandatory' mean?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 30, 2022)

winger said:


> What does 'mandatory' mean?


It means participation of the VOI in VSN is required. The week comes with StarOptions even when purchased resale.


----------



## jimwu921 (Sep 30, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> It looks like on ours it includes our MVC and Vistana Abound Club Points. Total points showing is 7,650 which seems to match up with the points we get from our MVC ownership and what we have been told our Vistana ownerships will be worth.
> 
> Since it is the MVC app, I would fully expect it to include MVC ownerships.



I did a recalc based on your tracker spreadsheet and it matches with the total points owned. I thought when elected, each week will get different points based on the "week owned", but apparently we only get a uniform point allotment based on "season". My WKORV week gets 6200 points (based on season) but it should be more if week number is used. That amount is not enough for Maui high season weeks. The skim is real    

Vistana Abound Tracker


----------



## daviator (Sep 30, 2022)

jimwu921 said:


> I did a recalc based on your tracker spreadsheet and it matches with the total points owned. I thought when elected, each week will get different points based on the "week owned", but apparently we only get a uniform point allotment based on "season". My WKORV week gets 6200 points (based on season) but it should be more if week number is used. That amount is not enough for Maui high season weeks. The skim is real
> 
> Vistana Abound Tracker


The week numbers shown on deeds are 100% irrelevant, you’d only own that specific week if MVC went out of business and the resort went through bankruptcy or something.  You own a floating week and they’re all worth the same (within each view category) in Abound.  The only exception to that is Christmas week (week 52) which was sold as a fixed week product.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 30, 2022)

I have Android phone and MVC app keeps crashing.  For those who have the "i" next to the Chairman's Club, are  you on Apple phone?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 30, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> I have Android phone and MVC app keeps crashing.  For those who have the "i" next to the Chairman's Club, are  you on Apple phone?


Yes, I am on Apple.


----------



## jimwu921 (Sep 30, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> I have Android phone and MVC app keeps crashing. For those who have the "i" next to the Chairman's Club, are you on Apple phone?



Apple as well. Make sure the app is fully updated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 30, 2022)

jimwu921 said:


> Apple as well. Make sure the app is fully updated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I even deleted the app and reinstalled.  MVC does not understand that there is more to cell phones out there than Apple phones.


----------



## jimwu921 (Sep 30, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> I even deleted the app and reinstalled. MVC does not understand that there is more to cell phones out there than Apple phones.



Try tablet version to see if you have better luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 30, 2022)

jimwu921 said:


> Try tablet version to see if you have better luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just installed the app on my Samsung tablet and the app looks similar to the phone and it does not have the "Chairman" ownership showing.  I do have it on the website but not the "i".


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 30, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> I just installed the app on my Samsung tablet and the app looks similar to the phone and it does not have the "Chairman" ownership showing.  I do have it on the website but not the "i".


Did you tap the "Dashboard" button at the bottom of the app?


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 30, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Did you tap the "Dashboard" button at the bottom of the app?


Dashboard is the term for Vistana.  MVC has "Ownership" in the app for Android.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 1, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Dashboard is the term for Vistana.  MVC has "Ownership" in the app for Android.


Yeah, you're right. I meant "Ownership". That is where I see the number of points.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 1, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Yeah, you're right. I meant "Ownership". That is where I see the number of points.


It does not show up ownership level after clicking on ownership with Android app.  It shows Vacation Club Points and Weeks as the 2 options.


----------



## ocdb8r (Oct 7, 2022)

I own mandatory at SVV and never received the Abound letter (confirming mandatory ownerships would be eligible to elect points).  However, my elite status does show as changed in the android app.


----------



## jimwu921 (Oct 16, 2022)

Today in the MVC app I found the my points owned increase about 20%. However the previous points match with my ownership so I don't really know where is this adjustment coming from. No pending purchase. Any of you seeing this??


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 16, 2022)

jimwu921 said:


> Today in the MVC app I found the my points owned increase about 20%. However the previous points match with my ownership so I don't really know where is this adjustment coming from. No pending purchase. Any of you seeing this??


I am not seeing anything different. The point total in the MVC app still shows the combined total of our MVC weeks and what our VSN weeks will elect for. Do you own Vistana? How many points do each of your weeks/VOIs elect for (Marriott and Vistana) and how many points does the app show?


----------



## teddyo333 (Oct 21, 2022)

I just checked my account again and noticed that the number of points associated with my account has been reduced from 14250 to 11650. It appears as though they my recently purchased unit from my point allotment. I’m still presidential  so it does not make a difference in my benefits but it goes to show that they me sticking with when a unit is enrolled in VSN and not when it was sent to the title department. I will be contacting the title department once Abound goes live if this change remains in effect. It does not make sense to contact now since things may change again. The details of my point allotment are below:

Vistana Villages Key West - 2 Bedroom - Annual - (Platinum 81K SO) = 2725 Abound Points
Vistana Villages Bella - 2 Bedroom - Annual - (Gold Plus 67K SO) = 2350 Abound Points
Westin Kierland - 1 Bedroom Premium - Annual - (Platinum Plus 81K SO) = 2600 Abound Points
Westin Kierland - 1 Bedroom Premium - Annual - (Platinum Plus 81K SO) = 2600 Abound Points (*Recently purchased unit /Not included in Abound/Deed recorded July 2022/Added to VSN Sept 2022*)
Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort - 1 Bedroom Premium - Annual - (Platinum Plus 81K SO) = 3975 Abound Points
Total Abound Points = 11650


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 22, 2022)

teddyo333 said:


> I just checked my account again and noticed that the number of points associated with my account has been reduced from 14250 to 11650. It appears as though they my recently purchased unit from my point allotment. I’m still presidential  so it does not make a difference in my benefits but it goes to show that they me sticking with when a unit is enrolled in VSN and not when it was sent to the title department. I will be contacting the title department once Abound goes live if this change remains in effect. It does not make sense to contact now since things may change again. The details of my point allotment are below:
> 
> Vistana Villages Key West - 2 Bedroom - Annual - (Platinum 81K SO) = 2725 Abound Points
> Vistana Villages Bella - 2 Bedroom - Annual - (Gold Plus 67K SO) = 2350 Abound Points
> ...


Where are you seeing this breakdown in the system, or is it how you are breaking down the numbers on your own, i.e. reverse engineer?


----------



## teddyo333 (Oct 22, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Where are you seeing this breakdown in the system, or is it how you are breaking down the numbers on your own, i.e. reverse engineer?


I'm reverse engineering based on the points allotment shown to me on my last owners tour.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 5, 2022)

I went from 3* to 5* (somehow…) and took advantage by banking leftover 2023 SOs (1125) for free.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mscheetz33 (Nov 5, 2022)

jimwu921 said:


> Just opened up Vistana app and realized the system recognized me as a 5* elite. I got all my contracts through resale so no way I could be requalified without buying direct. Those must got automatically enrolled along the Abound conversion. Anyone seeing that too?


Where do I see my Elite status on the app or Vistana website, please adn thank you!


----------



## mscheetz33 (Nov 5, 2022)

So sorry!  Just saw the answer on this thread...thank you!  So happy to see that my 4 Star Elite has become 5 Star Elite!


----------



## teddyo333 (Jan 4, 2023)

teddyo333 said:


> I just checked my account again and noticed that the number of points associated with my account has been reduced from 14250 to 11650. It appears as though they my recently purchased unit from my point allotment. I’m still presidential  so it does not make a difference in my benefits but it goes to show that they me sticking with when a unit is enrolled in VSN and not when it was sent to the title department. I will be contacting the title department once Abound goes live if this change remains in effect. It does not make sense to contact now since things may change again. The details of my point allotment are below:
> 
> Vistana Villages Key West - 2 Bedroom - Annual - (Platinum 81K SO) = 2725 Abound Points
> Vistana Villages Bella - 2 Bedroom - Annual - (Gold Plus 67K SO) = 2350 Abound Points
> ...



After disputing the issue with MVC Owner Services I was able to have them reverse this (*back to 14250 Abound Points*) and include the following unit in Abound:

Westin Kierland - 1 Bedroom Premium - Annual - (Platinum Plus 81K SO) = 2600 Abound Points (*Deed recorded and sent to the title department in July 2022/Title department added property to VSN in Sept 2022*)

The process was as follows:

1. Contacted MVC Owner Services regarding this issue and they informed me that there is nothing they can do since the purchase date of the unit in their system was Sept 2022. They recommended  that I contact the title department.

2. Contacted the title department (via email) and informed them that the title was forwarded to their department in July for recording. They gave me some push back but I included the automated reply email that I received from their system as proof that I sent a correspondence to their department in July.

3. The title department back dated the purchase date from September 2022 to August 1st 2022.

4. Once the purchase date was changed MVC Owner Services was able to include the property in the Abound program.

The entire process took 2 weeks from my initial call to Owner Services.

I hope this helps anyone that may be experiencing the same issue.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 4, 2023)

teddyo333 said:


> After disputing the issue with MVC Owner Services I was able to have them reverse this (*back to 14250 Abound Points*) and include the following unit in Abound:
> 
> Westin Kierland - 1 Bedroom Premium - Annual - (Platinum Plus 81K SO) = 2600 Abound Points (*Deed recorded and sent to the title department in July 2022/Title department added property to VSN in Sept 2022*)
> 
> ...


@CPNY


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 4, 2023)

teddyo333 said:


> After disputing the issue with MVC Owner Services I was able to have them reverse this (*back to 14250 Abound Points*) and include the following unit in Abound:
> 
> Westin Kierland - 1 Bedroom Premium - Annual - (Platinum Plus 81K SO) = 2600 Abound Points (*Deed recorded and sent to the title department in July 2022/Title department added property to VSN in Sept 2022*)
> 
> ...



Congrats and good for you in pursuing this matter.

Though it doesn’t impact me - I did post that MVC/VSN were on shaky ground in regards to late deed transfers due to delays of their Title Dept.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 4, 2023)

In all reality, they should be hondoring one of two dates; ROFR date (if applicable) or deed recording date.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 4, 2023)

dioxide45 said:


> @CPNY


Problem is my contract was signed with a broker and paid for on 8/3. The deed was signed and notarized on 8/9 and they recorded it and sent it to vistana on 8/19


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 4, 2023)

CPNY said:


> Problem is my contract was signed with a broker and paid for on 8/3. The deed was signed and notarized on 8/9 and they recorded it and sent it to vistana on 8/19


Ahhh, I wasn't 100% sure if it was the same, so I thought I would tag you in it just in case.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 4, 2023)

dioxide45 said:


> Ahhh, I wasn't 100% sure if it was the same, so I thought I would tag you in it just in case.


Thanks! I wish I didn’t miss the cutoff by 10 days. My next argument will be to enroll for 3,000 or just sell the unit.


----------



## spdhanr (Jan 5, 2023)

Can someone buy in now and become a 5 star elite?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 5, 2023)

spdhanr said:


> Can someone buy in now and become a 5 star elite?


There is no more 3, 4, 5* elete system. You can still purchase resale and qualify to get Chairman's Club owner benefit level.


----------

